# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  caudal del Guadiana en azud de Badajoz

## Pacense_01

Resulta extraño que el valor del caudal del Guadiana en el azud de Badajoz que da el SAIH hoy 22 de diciembre sea de 316 m3/s, cuando hace 24 horas en la presa de Montijo daba un caudal de 700 m3/s, que unidos a los pequeños ríos y arroyos de las Vegas Vegas (Guadajira, Gévora...) que están hoy con unos buenos caudales, deberían dar un caudal mucho más alto en Badajoz. ¿Habrá un error en la medida del SAIH?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Es un error, el Saih del azud de Badajoz no marca bien, lleva ya así mucho tiempo  :Wink:

----------


## Pacense_01

A las 12:45 de hoy 23 de diciembre, el SAIH da un caudal de 829,68 m3/s en el azud de Badajoz. Ese valor suena más coherente con el resto de caudales del SAIH en las Vegas Bajas del Guadiana. De modo que un buen trago que está entrando en Alqueva...

----------

